# Vacuuming with moss?



## prinmel (May 9, 2012)

I am pretty new to planted tanks. I have tried before but the plants always die. I have decided to try again with java moss and fern. They are supposed to be so easy, so why not. I am wondering though before I start, if they do well and spread like they are said to, how do I vacuum the gravel if there is a carpet of moss over it? 

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You wouldn't. The main thing is you will suck moss up very fast as there is usually very little to anchor it to anything. Most planted tank owners do little to none vacuuming due to it causing damage to the plants or pull them up, or they just let the plants use the nutrients that is in the substrate. All of my tanks (5) are planted and I vacuum up plant debris on occasion but that is it.


----------

